
Tinder is rolling out a college-only service, Tinder U - tareqak
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/21/17763862/tinder-u-feature-app-university
======
pluto9
> Tinder’s marketing frames the service as ideal for finding a study buddy or
> someone to hang out with on the quad.

Statements like this never fail to amaze me. Obviously nobody uses Tinder for
that purpose. The entire premise of the app, right down to the UX design, is
facilitating sexual encounters based primarily on physical attraction.

So who exactly is the audience for statements like this? Incredibly naive
concerned parents? Is there really a significant number of people who would
fall for hilariously transparent whitewashing attempts like this?

